# Toolman89's Special



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So I picked this baby up at the East Coast Slingshot Tournament in the raffle. The shape really appealed to me, so I snagged it. May I just say this is a fine shooter that looks very elegant as well. Everything else is in the video . Just want to say thanks to toolman once again and that I will be having a lot of fun with it in the near future!

Well I hope you guys enjoy! Josh


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's 99, but as long as you are happy and shooting, I'm happy!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Josh,

I agree! That fork looks like it "might be uncomfortable" in the future. You can get rid of that pesky fork by mailing it to me and I will dispose of it properly. I will make the sacrifice, but that fork might never be uncomfortable to anyone else. Haha. I will do that for you, but you are gonna owe me, ok? You're welcome buddy.

Be well,
SF


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I tell you these slingshots are a dream to handle have fun with it 
Cheerio


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

toolmantf99 said:


> It's 99, but as long as you are happy and shooting, I'm happy!


Really sorry man. I was sure that was right. Anyway I fixed it in the video. Don't think I can change the thread name. Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> I agree! That fork looks like it "might be uncomfortable" in the future. You can get rid of that pesky fork by mailing it to me and I will dispose of it properly. I will make the sacrifice, but that fork might never be uncomfortable to anyone else. Haha. I will do that for you, but you are gonna owe me, ok? You're welcome buddy.
> 
> ...


After shooting it a bit more, i got to say, it's actually quite comfortable. I guess you'll just have to get one for yourself . Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

leon13 said:


> I tell you these slingshots are a dream to handle have fun with it
> Cheerio


They really are . Will do!


----------

